# Qué sé yo!



## Carolina Virgüez

Amigos del Forum, 
Alguien puede decirme por favor, como traducir la expresión "Qué sé yo" para português? Seria "sei lá"? 
Alguien tiene sugerencias?
Gracias


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Carolina.
"Sei lá" me parece uma boa tradução.
Outras possibilidades:
_E eu sei?_
_Você sabe? Nem eu._
_Não tenho a menor idéia._


----------



## Mangato

*Sei lá*. Sempre gostei muito da expressão.


----------



## olivinha

Em Portugal além de _sei lá, _se usa _sei cá_ com o mesmo sentido, Mangato.
Veja aqui.


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Em Portugal além de _sei lá, _se usa _sei cá_, que com o mesmo sentido, Mangato.
> Veja aqui.


 
Mas o mais habitual é "sei lá" mesmo. Se ouvir "sei cá" repararei imediatamente por não ser habitual.

Otra que se oye por aquí es "Eu é que sei?".


----------



## coquis14

Não faço ideia??


----------



## Outsider

Acerca desta expressão, vejam isto, se entendem inglês. Não liguem ao que eu escrevi. 

Como tradução, sugiro "Quero lá saber?", "E eu com isso?" ou "E eu sei lá?"


----------



## Carolina Virgüez

olivinha said:


> Oi, Carolina.
> "Sei lá" me parece uma boa tradução.
> Outras possibilidades:
> _E eu sei?_
> _Você sabe? Nem eu._
> _Não tenho a menor idéia._


 

Olivinha,
Obrigada!!!
Abraços


----------



## Carolina Virgüez

Obrigada a todos pela resposta quanto á dúvida: "Qué sé yo!"


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

¿Y la frase "nem sei"? Yo la usa en situaciones similares. Mas siempre me gustó mucho "sei lá". 

Beijocas.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Estefanía Perdomo said:


> ¿Y la frase "nem sei"? Yo la usa en situaciones similares. Mas siempre me gustó mucho "sei lá".
> 
> Beijocas.


Hay otra en español que igualmente me suena bien: "Y yo qué sé?" (casi lo mismo, no ?)


----------



## coquis14

¿Qué se yo? o ¿Yo qué se? es igual.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coquis14 said:


> ¿Qué se yo? o ¿Yo qué se? es igual.


Apesar de serem as mesmas palavras com a ordem delas posta de forma diferente e também por serem ditas num mesmo contexto, acho que possuem uma diminuta diferençazinha.... a expressão "y yo qué sé", começa com "y", conjunção aditiva...mas, sei lá (y yo que sé), não sou nativo....


----------



## coquis14

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Apesar de serem as mesmas palavras com a ordem delas posta de forma diferente e também por serem ditas num mesmo contexto, acho que possuem uma diminuta diferençazinha.... a expressão "y yo qué sé", começa com "y", conjunção aditiva...mas, sei lá (y yo que sé), não sou nativo....


 A verdade Ricardo não acredito que tenham diferença nenhuma mas posso estar errado.


----------



## Mangato

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Apesar de serem as mesmas palavras com a ordem delas posta de forma diferente e também por serem ditas num mesmo contexto, acho que possuem uma diminuta diferençazinha.... a expressão "y yo qué sé", começa com "y", conjunção aditiva...mas, sei lá (y yo que sé), não sou nativo....


 
No espanhol que aqui falamos, si que há uma diferencia importante:

*y yo que se* = y a mí que  me importa, y a mí que me dices (despectivo)

*que se yo* = tal vez, puede ser, es posible (dubitativo)

Bom día a todos, 

MG


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Mangato said:


> No espanhol que aqui falamos, si que há uma diferencia importante:
> 
> *y yo que se* = y a mí que  me importa, y a mí que me dices (despectivo)
> 
> *que se yo* = tal vez, puede ser, es posible (dubitativo)
> 
> Bom día a todos,
> 
> MG




hummm, buenas tus aclaraciones. Algo así había pensado yo. Gracias!


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> No espanhol que aqui falamos, si que há uma diferencia importante:
> 
> *y yo que se* = y a mí que me importa, y a mí que me dices (despectivo)
> 
> *que se yo* = tal vez, puede ser, es posible (dubitativo)
> 
> Bom día a todos,
> 
> MG


 La verdad *Mangato *no estoy para nada de acuerdo y me llama la atención que lo marques como una *gran *diferencia.Primero y principal cuando decis que se yo significa que no sabes no que no estás seguro y  segundo que todo está en el enfásis en que pongas en cada frase.Pero claro , es solo mi opinión.
Saludos


----------



## olivinha

Hola, Coquis.
Puede que las conotaciones de las expresiones sean distintas en distintos países.
O


----------



## Mangato

Sin duda, tal como apunta Oli, utilizamos la expresión con sentido diferente. Y la diferencia está precisamente en la Y. Por aquí si te responden de esa forma, lo etan haciendo de forma descortés. 
- Esta el profesor en su despacho?
- *Y yo que sé*. Respondería un pasota, al que no le importa lo más mínimo si está o se ha muerto. El tono con que contesta se supone de fastidio

Me piden consejo para tomar una decisión, quiero ayudar pero tengo dudas
*Que sé yo,* no tengo opinión formada*.* Tal vez, puede ser, es posible, no estoy seguro...


----------



## coquis14

Mangato said:


> Sin duda, tal como apunta Oli, utilizamos la expresión con sentido diferente. Y la diferencia está precisamente en la Y. Por aquí si te responden de esa forma, lo etan haciendo de forma descortés.
> - Esta el profesor en su despacho?
> - *Y yo que sé*. Respondería un pasota, al que no le importa lo más mínimo si está o se ha muerto. El tono con que contesta se supone de fastidio
> 
> Me piden consejo para tomar una decisión, quiero ayudar pero tengo dudas
> *Que sé yo,* no tengo opinión formada*.* Tal vez, puede ser, es posible, no estoy seguro...


 Sigo insistiendo en que todo está en el enfásis porque si en la primera pregunta yo te respondo*¡Que se yo! *también suena muy descortés , pero la corto acá porque estoy desviando la atención del tema original.
Hasta siempre


----------

